# Cold draft from bottom of wall in each room



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Attic first. Air sealing and insulation will help with the aggregate movement of air through the home. How about some pictures.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

You will want to distinguish between air leakage and cold walls causing cold air to drop to the floor. If you sealed the wall to floor it may be cold walls creating that air flow.

Condensation on windows can come from single pane windows or curtains blocking the heat. Tell us about your windows and wall insulation.

When you say "insulate the exteriors" that is a big project but can be done, explain.

Bud


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

How old is this house?
Wondering if this may be balloon framed walls.


----------



## luckychingi (Oct 28, 2019)

Windows on Wash said:


> Attic first. Air sealing and insulation will help with the aggregate movement of air through the home. How about some pictures.


Of the Attic or Windows?


----------



## luckychingi (Oct 28, 2019)

Bud9051 said:


> You will want to distinguish between air leakage and cold walls causing cold air to drop to the floor. If you sealed the wall to floor it may be cold walls creating that air flow.
> 
> Condensation on windows can come from single pane windows or curtains blocking the heat. Tell us about your windows and wall insulation.
> 
> ...


The house was built in 1974 and I am living here since 2014. I was told that the age of the windows was between 5-6 years.

I added forced gas heating in 2016 to remove cold pockets in the house.


----------



## luckychingi (Oct 28, 2019)

joecaption said:


> How old is this house?
> Wondering if this may be balloon framed walls.


The house was built in 1974 - in Brampton, Ontario


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

luckychingi said:


> Of the Attic or Windows?


 Attics suck, that is usually the place to start. The attic needs venting in and out and then every hole from the house to the attic like light fixtures, pipes and wires all come thru the ceiling and need to be sealed as well as the attic access needs weather stripping and insulation. 



If the attic hasn't enough low vents the attic will suck warm air out of the house.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

After the attic, I'd air seal the penetrations from below (crawl space, unheated basement, etc).


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Attic is where to start. Next are the other spots as mentioned.


----------



## luckychingi (Oct 28, 2019)

Hello again,

A lot of reading + research and after checking the attic, here's where I have reached:

The 550 sqft attic has an uneven distribution of blow-in insulation, I am assuming it would be 3-4 inches once spread evenly
I plan to add rafter vents, cover the fixtures with insulating foam, evenly redistribute the existing insulation
Finally add the new insulation

Which insulation type would you recommend for Ontario weather? The recommended R value is 60 here
Should I go with blow-in or batt insulation?

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

We see a lot of blown in cellulose here in Maine and it does a good job of filling in all the difficult spots. Air sealing while you distribute the existing insulation is important in addition to the places you mentioned.

Bud


----------



## luckychingi (Oct 28, 2019)

Any concerns with mold with cellulose insulation?


Will it handle moisture and steam from the bathrooms?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Moisture and steam from bathrooms (and kitchen) should be vented to the exterior, not into attic.


----------



## luckychingi (Oct 28, 2019)

Thanks!
Which product would you recommend?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

luckychingi said:


> Any concerns with mold with cellulose insulation?
> 
> 
> Will it handle moisture and steam from the bathrooms?


The attic can not handle any air from inside the house. Is that something we need to address too. You don't want those in the attic or the soffet area.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

How about some pics and more build details.


----------



## luckychingi (Oct 28, 2019)

Windows on Wash said:


> How about some pics and more build details.



I will get the pics tomorrow. Its fibre insulation and kind of felt itchy when I inspected it a few days ago.


Planning to close air leaks and redistribute the insulation.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

To help with your air sealing efforts, here is an extensive list as to where to look.
https://www.energystar.gov/ia/partners/bldrs_lenders_raters/downloads/TBC_Guide_062507.pdf

Bud


----------



## luckychingi (Oct 28, 2019)

Bud9051 said:


> To help with your air sealing efforts, here is an extensive list as to where to look.
> https://www.energystar.gov/ia/partners/bldrs_lenders_raters/downloads/TBC_Guide_062507.pdf
> 
> Bud



Thanks :smile:


----------



## luckychingi (Oct 28, 2019)

Here are the pictures

I am assuming the rafter vents will go on the slope side of the roof.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Air chutes go out to the soffet vents and allow you to have more insulation toward the outside of the building.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

What is on the other side of this wall? The one to the left in the picture.


----------



## luckychingi (Oct 28, 2019)

Nealtw said:


> What is on the other side of this wall? The one to the left in the picture.


Nothing, on the other side


----------



## luckychingi (Oct 28, 2019)

here's the exterior


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

luckychingi said:


> here's the exterior


That explains a lot. You really did mean it when you said nothing. :biggrin2:


----------

